# Your Blogs



## Stacykins (Sep 12, 2012)

I've always enjoyed looking at other people's blogs. I only just got one of my own, for my little goat herd. Would anyone like to share their goat blog here, so we can all poke around? 

Mine is here, the Mini Yooper Goats . My first posts are just introducing the goats of my lil herd, thus far, since it is still a very new blog.


----------



## HankTheTank (Sep 12, 2012)

Mine isn't really about animals, but it's in my signature. Anything about the animals is in me and Ownedby3alpacas farm journal


----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Sep 12, 2012)

Here's mine, TheEggBox


----------



## elevan (Sep 12, 2012)

Mine would be my Journal here on BYH.  Link in my signature below.


----------



## boykin2010 (Sep 13, 2012)

www.ewecrazyfarms.blogspot.com

I really need to update it...


----------



## Stacykins (Sep 13, 2012)

Sweet! Like I said, I think it is a lot of fun to look through people's blogs. I am sure there are others who enjoy it too


----------



## Kellykidz (Sep 13, 2012)

I love reading the blogs and journals.


----------

